# PeachDS.com is legit



## BobPage (Apr 24, 2015)

Just got my package in from them today. The R4iSDHC I ordered was in perfect condition and worked flawlessly. The micro SD I also ordered was already setup for the card. Been testing it for a few hours and it runs flawlessly. No strange charges or anything on my credit card. I'd definitely buy from them again.


----------



## migles (Apr 24, 2015)

how much do you paid for shipping?

sad they only sell 3 cards


----------



## BobPage (Apr 27, 2015)

Shipping was 3 bucks.


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 27, 2015)

migles said:


> sad they only sell 3 cards




Which 3 if u don't mind me asking ?


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 27, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Which 3 if u don't mind me asking ?


 
Not sure why you couldn't open up a new tab and check the website yourself, but for safety's sake:

Sky3DS (Blue Button)
Gateway Ultra 3DS
R4iSDHC v2015


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 27, 2015)

edit


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 27, 2015)

jesterscourt said:


> Not sure why you couldn't open up a new tab and check the website yourself




Thank you for saving me valuable seconds of my life I would have wasted doing that myself


----------



## migles (Apr 27, 2015)

Digital.One.Entity said:


> Thank you for saving me valuable seconds of my life I would have wasted doing that myself


 
i'd like to answer with
"you wasted more time ONLY reading his answer than opening the website and look.."

but let me guess you are using a mobile phone and don't like to manually type an url


----------



## scottsan (Jun 20, 2015)

Their price is pretty low

Edit : I guess they are doing some sale for Father's Day =P


----------

